# Mattaponi WMA; proposed canoe access points



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I see several local posters here, so, just so you heard it here first, Va DGIF is proposing to install at least one canoe access site on the Mattaponi River in Caroline Co. And if they can get County approval, they are also proposing a second location in the Milford area. An article was published today in the Caroline Progress. (I have a copy, but darned if I can get to copy here.) The first site is planned to be located off Paige Rd (in Caroline Co) at the new Mattaponi WMA.  The Milford site is about 4.5 miles downstream. From there, it's about 8 miles down to the bridge at Rte 301. (And you can bet I'm doing everything I can to get real canoe slide for that location too. If approved, the sites are tentatively planned to be installed by late summer.

If you're interested the river is looking great today. Good flow, clear, dark water. 

I've floated from 301 down to Burkes Bridge--awesome! there were a couple of trees, but no big deal. The take out at Burkes Bridge is tough (muddy and steep banks). I did it solo last summer, and am ready to go again. Ring perch, stripers?, shad?


----------

